# Mid/mid low speakers



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello people
I have a problem here. I boils a pair of used JBL 2” horn drivers with the lens. These are monsters. They can be crossed over as low as 500hz with running them at 100 watts or at 550hz with 150 watts. I won’t be running them anywhere close to those numbers as I’ll be using tube amps for some first watt SS amps
Now my problem. I need to find someone who is either selling something that can cover the lower side of these, anything around 550 or 500hz and down. Maybe down to 60 or 70hz. And would like these to be some type of a folded horn box. That way it can come close to the spl that these horns can do. And it would be great if someone is close to or in central Florida.
I do have a full wood worker shop here at home. As I’m somewhat disabled, I’ve not been able to setup all of this equipment.
So any ideas on any builds that could work with these JBL horns ? Model #2446H 
I’ve seen people use the Peavey sp-1 cabs and just remove the horns and update the woofers. So something like them would work as well
Thanks for reading my post and any help would be great. 
If your just going to bash this post or talk all kinds of BS , please don’t. I see so many posts on here and other forums and someone ask a question and all to often the posts turn into something different then what the OP wanted
Thanks and be safe
Carl in Florida


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice! Thirty years ago I bought from buddy of mine a pair of 3-way horns he built for himself a few years earlier. I'll ask him if he's familiar with the 2446H and has any suggestions.

Still use them every day.
2ea. JBL 2402H, 2440, 2309, 2390, Eminence EM-54-15-H18 15" in 100Hz folded horn.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

That’s what I’m talking about. I also have a pair of the
Klipsch k-510 horns that Emile built a nice box for them


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Spoke to my buddy today. Said he designed and built a folded horn of approximately that midbass range for a k horn, back in the early '80s. Couldn't find the plans for it, but remembered the approximate dimensions and emailed this:









Cabinet was 14" high and used a 10" JBL (unknown model). 
Said 10" driver would be his choice for that midbass range. 
No TS parameters or Hornresp back then. He got horn flare angles, etc. from _HI-FI LOUDSPEAKERS AND ENCLOSURES _by Abraham B. Cohen https://www.amazon.com/Hi-Fi-Loudspeakers-Enclosures-Abraham-Cohen/dp/0810407213

Sorry we're not more help than that. 
Good luck, Carl. Please let us know what you come up with.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

One source for these types of large midwoofers is... 






US SPEAKER Home Page Menu - Speaker Cabinets, Guitar & amp; Bass Amps, upgrades and custom design. The world’s widest choice of speaker parts. “If you have listened to live music, you have almost certainly listened to Eminence”


Speaker parts, woofers, drivers and crossovers for replacement or upgrade. A complete line of products for DJ’s, Bands, and Sound Reinforcement. Repair your old speaker systems with Genuine Eminence Parts. A better product for less.



usspeaker.com





They can probably help you out with a design and crossovers if you email them the same info that you posted here. 

Have fun with it!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Looks like you have the 2380A series of horns or lenses?

Oh, and you might be interested in watching this recent video that DIYMA's own @_ErinH _released with speaker designer and engineer, Greg Timbers. He helped to design and develop a lot of JBL's loudspeakers that used horn-loaded compression drivers. And he was active in the comments section of the video answering some viewer's questions.

_



_


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Perhaps @Patrick Bateman will chime in with some suggestions.


----------

